# Free Hop Rhizomes



## mmmyummybeer (17/8/13)

I have some Cascade a Mt Hood rhizomes available which are free if anyone wants to pick them up in Echuca. Otherwise if you want me to send them then I recon I could do that for $10. Sorry I will not post to Tassie or WA due to quarantine issues.

PM me if interested.

Cascades





Mt Hood


----------



## DU99 (17/8/13)

Nice size too..


----------



## thedragon (17/8/13)

Yummy, you've got some good karma coming your way. This is a great deal for some luck bastard in Echuca.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (17/8/13)

Thanks, I am just happy if I can help out fellow home brewers.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (17/8/13)

Just thought I better clarify postage as $10 for one rhizome. If you want more and happy too send but will charge more on postage.


----------



## lobo (17/8/13)

hi mmmyummybeer,

I would be interested in 2 of your cascades, I am in south Australia.

I am more than happy to pay at least the cost of postage. pm me

cheers,

lobo


----------



## rheffera (17/8/13)

I'd be intrested in a hood and a cascade. In adelaide. Hit me up and we will work it out. Thanks!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (17/8/13)

No worries PM sent.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (18/8/13)

Pm you 

Thank you


----------



## of mice and gods (18/8/13)

I'd also be keen for a couple of mt hoods and a cascade, posted to Brisbane.

Let me know if you still have some available and what the damage is and I'll get some money to you mate.

Cheers!
Al


----------



## mmmyummybeer (18/8/13)

No worries PM sent


----------



## mmmyummybeer (18/8/13)

Still a couple of each left


----------



## DAC (18/8/13)

PM Sent.


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/13)

Holy crap! They just arrived! Thanks mate! Not even 24 hours after I paid you. Awesome.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Holy crap! They just arrived! Thanks mate! Not even 24 hours after I paid you. Awesome.


Can't take all the credit, seems like just when you start loosing faith in Aus Post they come back and surprise you.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/8/13)

Just updating that the Cascade's are all gone and I only have a couple of Mt Hood left.


----------



## KingKong (21/8/13)

My giant rhizome arrived and has taken poll position in my old north facing cement laundry tub garden. Cheers mate for the new addition, much appreciated and will be sure to pass it forward.


----------



## JustAdam (22/8/13)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Just updating that the Cascade's are all gone and I only have a couple of Mt Hood left.


I'll have a Mt Hood please if there are any left.

Cheers


----------



## JustAdam (23/8/13)

JustAdam said:


> I'll have a Mt Hood please if there are any left.
> 
> Cheers


Arrived today. Thanks Yummy.


----------



## garyhead.design (1/9/13)

Are there any left mate?


----------



## mmmyummybeer (2/9/13)

Still a couple of Mt Hoods left


----------



## Mall (2/9/13)

I will grab one if available...


----------



## mosto (2/9/13)

Cascade arrived thanks mate. The Mrs had a spot picked out to put a trellis to climb Ivy over. The Ivy has been given the shaft


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/9/13)

Looks like I have a Cascade and a Mt Hood back up for grabs. Can have both for $15 delivered.


----------



## Mall (6/9/13)

I will take them. PM details re bank deposit.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/9/13)

PM sent

No more hops left


----------



## soundawake (6/9/13)

God damn it just missed out!!!


----------

